

Pocket Is Now Built into Firefox - varunagrawal
http://getpocket.com/blog/2015/06/pocket-is-now-built-into-firefox/

======
kwhitefoot
And it is a total waste of space and time. As it doesn't work offline it is
nothing more than an inefficient bookmarking feature.

